# 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung



## TTobsen (11. Februar 2015)

*2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich möchte mich mal wieder mit einem aktuellen "Problem" an euch wenden und hoffe hier wieder einmal Hilfe zu finden...und los geht's 
Ach ja...ich würde kurz meine Problematik erläutern, also schon einmal herzlichen Dank für die Zeit für das Durchlesen des Textes.


Wie im Titel schon beschrieben habe ich aktuell zwei Monitore hier, genauer gesagt sogar 3. 
Einmal den Iiyama ProLite 27 Zoll mit WQHD Auflösung. Dieser Monitor ist an sich genial durch die unglaublich satten Farben und vom Design her mit Glasfront. Das sieht einfach nur mega aus, auch weil die maximale Helligkeit bei diesem Monitor über 400 Candela liegt und der Bildschirm glossy ist. So weit...so gut. 
Leider aber besitzt dieser Monitor 2 Nachteile. Zum einem ist die WQHD Auflösung super im Desktop Betrieb, ein 27 Zöller in Full HD wäre für mich persönlich viel zu pixelig, was die Schrift angeht. Allerdings zieht diese Auflösung bei Games sehr an der Leistung trotz eines i5 und der GTX 970. Einige Spiele kann ich in 60 FPS spielen, auch in hohen Details, andere, gerade weniger gut optimierte Spiele wie Assassins Creed, Far Cry etc kann ich aber nur in 60 FPS spielen, wenn ich Anti Alising auf FXAA stelle oder ganz weg lasse und die Details herunterschraube. Die Spiele sehen dann dank der genialen Farben und der Auflösung immer noch super aus, allerdings wollte ich mir nicht so bald eine neue Grafikkarte anschaffen und daher habe ich jetzt etwas angst, dass zukünftige Spiele alle heruntergedreht werden müssen, um die 60 FPS zu erreichen.
Zudem hat der Monitor durch die IPS Technik bedingt extrem starkes Backlight Bleeding. Ich weis, dass das alle IPS Monitore haben, aber mein Modell hat es nicht nur dezent an den Ecken so wie üblich, sondern oben rechts ziemlich stark und unten am Bildschirmrand mittig. Im normalen Betrieb fällt das nicht auf, allerdings merkt man in dunklen Szenen bei Spielen doch immer wieder diese Aufhellung teils deutlich. Gerade bei Batman oder Splinter Cell, wo man vorwiegend im dunkeln agiert, stört es mich doch etwas bei einem Bildschirm für 475€.

Daher folgende Idee: Ich habe noch einen zweiten Monitor hier stehen, einen Acer 247HYU. Das ist ein relativ neuer 24 Zoller mit einer WQHD Auflösung, was so gut wie gar nicht vorkommt. Die Pixeldichte ist natürlich genial. Es ist auch ein IPS Monitor, allerdings mit einem matten Bildschirm. Beim Spielen macht sich der Unterschied zwischen matt und glossy extremst bemerkbar, das hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Auf dem Monitor wirken die Farben im Spiel blass, zumindest wenn man einmal den Iiyama gewohnt ist. Und auch hier kommt wegen der WQHD Auflösung die Leistung der GTX 970 an ihre Grenzen, was 60 FPS in allen Spielen betrifft. Dieser Monitor hat allerdings so gut wie gar kein Backlight Bleeding, wirklich nur ganz dezent an den Ecken, keinesfalls aber störend. Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass das dauerhafte Arbeiten auf einem matten Bildschirm doch angenehmer für die Augen ist, gerade was Office und Web Surfen betrifft.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema (sorry wenn ich etwas ausschweife)...meine GTX 970 hat ja diverse Anschlüsse vorhanden. DVI, DP und HDMI alles dabei. Könnte ich jetzt nicht für die tägliche Desktop Arbeit den Acer Monitor betreiben, denn eins ist klar: zu Full HD im Desktop Betrieb will ich einfach nicht zurück, mir kommt plötzlich die Schrift bei Office etc so grob und pixelig vor, ich hätte es nicht gedacht.
Zum Gaming würde ich dann aber ganz gerne einen zweiten Monitor betreiben, und zwar einen Full HD. Ausgesucht habe ich mir den HP 27xi.
Das ist ein 27 Zöller, glossy Bildschirm (ist mir wichtig aufgrund der deutlich lebendigeren Farben) und soll zum Gaming geeignet sein, trotz IPS (Ich bin kein Pro Gamer bei Shootern, also der Unterschied von 1ms und 7ms GtG fällt mir nicht auf). 
Diesen würde ich auch an die GTX 970 anschließen. 


Mir ist klar, dass man Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung betreiben kann an einer Grafikkarte. Um die WQHD Auflösung des Acers zu behalten, müsste ich diesen aber als Hauptmonitor definieren. Definiere ich den Full HD Monitor als Hauptmonitor, erreiche ich nicht beim Acer die WQHD Auflösung. Gehe ich mit der Annahme richtig?
Ich würde aber gerne meine sämtlichen Spiele über den Full HD Monitor laufen lassen wollen...ist das ohne Probleme möglich? Ich weis, dass bei Tomb Raider die Option besteht, vor dem Start auszuwählen, auf welchem Monitor das Spiel laufen soll. Bei AC Black Flag habe ich eine solche Option beispielsweise nicht gefunden. Dort startet das Spiel immer auf dem WQHD Monitor, auch wenn ich das Symbol auf den Zweitbildschirm ziehe und da starte.
Gibt es da eine Art Programm, die das regulieren kann oder kann ich das bei nVidia einstellen?

Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand eine 100 prozentige sichere Aussage zu diesem Thema geben kann 


Nachtrag: Ich will die Auflösung nicht auf 1080p herunterschrauben im Spiel beim WQHD Monitor...der skaliert zwar gut, aber es wirkt trotzdem leicht verwaschen. 


Und noch eine Frage zwecks 30 FPS...die meisten Konsolenspiele laufen ja in 30 FPS. Wenn ich auf dem PC ein Spiel habe, was ich in 30 FPS spiele, wirkt das Spiel plötzlich viel ruckliger, einfach unrund. Spiele ich das gleiche Spiel auf Konsole, tritt der Effekt komischerweise bei weitem nicht so stark auf, obwohl das Spiel am gleichen 60Hz Monitor betrieben wird. Gibt es da einen Trick, eine Einstellung oder ein Tool am PC, was ich bisher übersehen habe, damit ein Spiel in 30 FPS auch so "flüssig" läuft wie auf der Konsole in 30 FPS? Aufgefallen ist mir das vor allem bei Far Cry 4.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich müsste man doch ganz einfach nur schnell 1x die Auflösung umstellen, wenn du den einen ausschaltest und dafür den anderen ein. oder müssen beide gleichzeitig laufen? ^^ 



Wegen der 30FPS: vlt. fällt es Dir am PC nur deswegen mehr auf, weil es viel Detailreicher ist? Denn FC4 läuft ja per Konsole vlt. nur in 720p, also "SD-Auflösung", und hat selbst in FullHD hat es nicht die Detailtreue wie am PC, wenn du dort mittlere oder hohe Details wählst.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Februar 2015)

Ach Herbboy...wenn ich dich nicht hätte 

Vielen Dank für diese äußerst schnelle Rückmeldung...also.

Ich weis nicht genau, wie du das meinst mit "schnell 1x die Auflösung umschalten". Wenn ich den WQHD Monitor als Monitor 1 definiere und den FHD Monitor als Monitor 2, dann passt es ja von der Auflösung her. WQHD wird in 2560x1440 und FHD in 1920x1080 dargestellt, so wie vorgesehen. Allerdings startet dann eine Vollbildanwendung, in meinem Fall also ein Spiel, immer auf dem WQHD Monitor, da dieser als Monitor 1 definiert ist. Ich muss ja mit der Einstellung "Anzeige erweitern" arbeiten, da bei "Anzeige duplizieren" die maximale Auflösung die des FHD Monitors ist, also die 1920x1080, auch wenn der WQHD Monitor als primärer Monitor definiert ist. Wenn ich dann das Spiel starte und den WQHD Monitor ausschalte, wechselt ja sicherlich nicht der komplette Desktop auf den sekundären Monitor. Bei Tomb Raider kann man eben vorher im Menü entscheiden, auf welchem Monitor das Spiel gestartet werden soll. Das geht aber leider nicht bei jedem Spiel.

Oder verhält es sich tatsächlich so, dass wenn man einen Monitor ausschaltet der komplette Desktopbetrieb automatisch auf den anderen Monitor herüber switcht? Ich kann es leider nicht testen da ich aktuell keinen FHD Monitor zur Verfügung habe.



Zu den 30 FPS...das kann natürlich sein, allerdings habe ich gerade bei nVidia die Einstellung gefunden, dass das Spiel auch mit der adaptiven halben Bildwiederholungsfrequenz gestartet werden kann. Und tatsächlich...jetzt wirkt es quasi so wie die Konsolenversion. Der Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS ist aber schon deutlich, gerade wenn man einmal die 60 FPS gewöhnt ist, früher als reiner Konsolero ist mir das niemals so aufgefallen. Jetzt überlege ich schon, bei manchen Spielen auf diese Lösung zurückzugreifen, allerdings habe ich eben extra die GTX 970 gekauft, um alles in 60 FPS spielen zu können, zumindest so lange wie die aktuelle Konsolengeneration auf dem Markt ist da ich davon ausgehe, dass bis dahin kein Spiel plötzlich die ganz krasse Grafikbombe wird und sich alle Titel an das halten, was max. auf der Konsole herauszuholen ist nur dass man mit dem PC deutlich bessere Texturen bei 60 FPS bekommt für alles, was 1080p betrifft.


Aber vielleicht könntest du noch einmal kurz deinen Gedanken zwecks Monitor äußern wenn du die Zeit dafür findest


----------



## BiJay (11. Februar 2015)

TTobsen schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass man Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung betreiben kann an einer Grafikkarte. Um die WQHD Auflösung des Acers zu behalten, müsste ich diesen aber als Hauptmonitor definieren. Definiere ich den Full HD Monitor als Hauptmonitor, erreiche ich nicht beim Acer die WQHD Auflösung. Gehe ich mit der Annahme richtig?



Ich wüsste nicht, warum das so sein sollte.



TTobsen schrieb:


> Ich würde aber gerne meine sämtlichen Spiele über den Full HD Monitor laufen lassen wollen...ist das ohne Probleme möglich? Ich weis, dass bei Tomb Raider die Option besteht, vor dem Start auszuwählen, auf welchem Monitor das Spiel laufen soll. Bei AC Black Flag habe ich eine solche Option beispielsweise nicht gefunden. Dort startet das Spiel immer auf dem WQHD Monitor, auch wenn ich das Symbol auf den Zweitbildschirm ziehe und da starte.
> Gibt es da eine Art Programm, die das regulieren kann oder kann ich das bei nVidia einstellen?



Spiele starten auf dem Hauptbildschirm, nur die wenigsten haben dafür eine Option im Spiel. Den Hauptbildschirm kannst du aber jederzeit ändern, indem du bei Windows 7 z.B. rechte Maustaste auf Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung -> zweiten Bildschirm auswählen -> Haken bei Diesen Bildschirm als Hauptbilschirm verwenden -> Übernehmen. Es gibt auch Programme wie UltraMon, wo du in den Eigenschaften der exe einstellen kannst auf welchen Monitor es starten soll.



TTobsen schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage zwecks 30 FPS...die meisten Konsolenspiele laufen ja in 30 FPS. Wenn ich auf dem PC ein Spiel habe, was ich in 30 FPS spiele, wirkt das Spiel plötzlich viel ruckliger, einfach unrund. Spiele ich das gleiche Spiel auf Konsole, tritt der Effekt komischerweise bei weitem nicht so stark auf, obwohl das Spiel am gleichen 60Hz Monitor betrieben wird. Gibt es da einen Trick, eine Einstellung oder ein Tool am PC, was ich bisher übersehen habe, damit ein Spiel in 30 FPS auch so "flüssig" läuft wie auf der Konsole in 30 FPS? Aufgefallen ist mir das vor allem bei Far Cry 4.



Neuere TV Geräte benutzen Interpolation, um das Bild flüssiger erscheinen zu lassen (es wird zwischen zwei Bildern ein extra Bild generiert aus Informationen des vorigen und folgendem). Solch eine Funktion ist mir aber für PC Spiele nicht bekannt.



TTobsen schrieb:


> Oder verhält es sich tatsächlich so, dass wenn man einen Monitor  ausschaltet der komplette Desktopbetrieb automatisch auf den anderen  Monitor herüber switcht?



Nein, dazu müsstest du das HDMI Kabel von der Grafikkarte lösen. Das oben erwähnte Programm UltraMon kann das aber mit einer eigenen Funktion.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Februar 2015)

Guten Abend @BiJay,


vielen Dank für deine Erläuterungen! Das scheint für mich genau das Programm zu sein, welches ich gesucht habe! Ich habe es mal installiert und jetzt ist in jedem Fenster ein kleines Symbol zu sehen, womit ich per Klick das Anzeigefenster auf dem anderen Monitor umschalten können müsste. Hab herzlichen Dank!


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist...bei den beiden Monitoren handelt es sich um 60Hz Monitore, allerdings zeigen mir beide in der Systemsteuerung 59 Herz an. Betrieben wird der Monitor mit DVI-D. Ich habe die Möglichkeit, auf 60 Hz zu wechseln, wenn ich dann aber auf übernehmen klicke, ändert sich der Wert wieder auf 59Hz zurück. In spielen schalte ich generell immer Vsync ein, dort habe ich dann auch 60 FPS, was ja bedeutet, dass man einen 60 Hz Monitor hat (richtig?). Allerdings fällt mir mit Fraps auf, dass die Anzeige immer wieder mal im Millisekunden Bereich zwischen 60 und 59 hin- und herwechselt. Ist das normal oder kann ich hier noch etwas optimieren?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Die 59 sind sicher nur ein kleiner Messfehler, da solltest Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. 

und wegen der Monitore: meines Wissens spielt das mit primärer Monitor & co nur eine Rolle, wenn man mehr als nur einen an hat. Wenn nur einer angeschlossen ist, müsste an sich auch dessen Auflösung genutzt werden, du musst dann höchsten kurz bei Anpassen (einfach nen Rechtsklick auf eine freie Stelle des Desktops, dann kommt ein Menü wo das unten steht) und dann auf Auflösung gehen - da kannst du die Auflösung vlt doch kurz manuell umstellen, falls nötig.


----------



## TTobsen (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, wenn nur einer angeschlossen ist passt sich die Auflösung automatisch an, ich will ja aber beide gleichzeitig angeschlossen haben und nicht jedes mal das Kabel umstecken. (Ich hoffe, dass ich dich jetzt nicht falsch verstanden habe, ansonsten sry)
Der große Monitor soll dann quasi aus bleiben während ich am WQHD Monitor meinen täglichen Arbeiten nachgehe, nur fürs Gaming oder Amazon Prime soll dann auf den 27 Zöller zugegriffen werden. 

Das Programm UltraMon scheint aber tatsächlich genau das Programm zu sein, was ich gesucht habe. Gerade mal ein paar Videos angeschaut dazu, da ich ja noch nicht live testen kann...es stellt jedes Fenster oder Programm am zweiten Monitor dar und passt sich dabei der Auflösung des zweiten Monitors an...wirklich super.

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass Konsolenspiele diese Interpolarisationstechnik einsetzen, PC Spiele aber nicht? Normalerweise sollte das doch für PC Spiele keine Probleme geben. Ich habe wie gesagt vorhin mal Far Cry 4 mit adaptiver halbierter Bildwiederholungsfrequenz probiert, also quasi FPS Lock auf 30. Das kam dann schon ziemlich an die Konsolenversion heran, die Grafik war dabei ja trotzdem noch einmal auf einem ganz anderen Level.
Aber eigentlich bin ich nicht gewillt, diese Alternative zu nehmen, gerade in Hinsicht auf kommende Spiele wie ein GTA V oder Metal Gear Solid. Da sollten es schon 60 FPS bei möglichst hohen Details sein.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist...bei Assassins Creed Unity wirkt das Spiel auch noch einmal Smoother, allerdings hatte ich da nicht die adaptive halbierte Bildwiederholungsfrequenz genutzt sondern per nVidia Inspector den Vsync auf 1/4 eingestellt.
Kann man diesen nVidia Inspector allgemein für Spiele nutzen, die keine 60FPS, aber 45-50 FPS bei WQHD hinlegen? Es scheint ja kein offizielles Tool von nVidia zu sein. Zumindest bei Assassins Creed traten dann nicht diese typischen Mikroruckler auf bei leicht schwankenden FPS Zahlen. 

Bei Tomb Raider hatte ich das Problem, dass es dann total stockend und wie in Zeitlupe lief, wenn ich am Vsync was verändert habe.


----------



## BiJay (12. Februar 2015)

TTobsen schrieb:


> Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass Konsolenspiele diese Interpolarisationstechnik einsetzen, PC Spiele aber nicht? Normalerweise sollte das doch für PC Spiele keine Probleme geben. Ich habe wie gesagt vorhin mal Far Cry 4 mit adaptiver halbierter Bildwiederholungsfrequenz probiert, also quasi FPS Lock auf 30. Das kam dann schon ziemlich an die Konsolenversion heran, die Grafik war dabei ja trotzdem noch einmal auf einem ganz anderen Level.
> Aber eigentlich bin ich nicht gewillt, diese Alternative zu nehmen, gerade in Hinsicht auf kommende Spiele wie ein GTA V oder Metal Gear Solid. Da sollten es schon 60 FPS bei möglichst hohen Details sein.



Die Konsole macht die Interpolation ja nicht, sondern das TV Gerät. Wenn dir ein 30 FPS Lock schon angenehmer erscheint, liegt es wohl eher daran, dass du starke Schwankungen der FPS als störend empfindest. Man gewöhnt sich auch besser dran, wenn das Spiel konstant die ganze Zeit auf 30 FPS läuft. Wenn es aber zwischendurch mal auf 40 oder gar 50 springt, fühlen die sonstigen 30 sich weniger flüssig an.


----------

